# 360 Grad Bilder



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2011)

Hi ihr Fotoexperten,
was haltet ihr denn von dem hier http://www.360bilder.de/

Finde ich einfach nur Faszinierend  Tolle Motive, besonders das in der Spülmaschine


----------



## robsig12 (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: 360 Grad Bilder*

Echt geile Bilder!


----------



## sante (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: 360 Grad Bilder*

Tolle Bilder , mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: 360 Grad Bilder*

Servus Uwe

Gewaltig 

Danke für den Link Uwe 

Hab da auch noch was ...

Das weltgrößte Panoramafoto ... 80Gigapixel .... London


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: 360 Grad Bilder*

 das sieht echt toll aus..was es alles für Möglichkeiten gibt...faszinierend.
Habe mir jetzt auch eine neue Cam gegönnt..mal was besseres als meine letzte 
Jetzt geht die Macro-Sucht richtig los.
Hoffentlich kommt sie noch diese Woche an


----------

